
Welcome to The Console Living Room - bane
https://archive.org/details/consolelivingroom
======
buckbova
Oh the nostalgia. You can't go home again. For me it's better to remember
playing Air Sea Battle on my Atari 2600 fondly than playing it now and
realizing how lousy the gameplay actually was.

~~~
iamphilrae
Just like when I tried Mario Kart 64 on the Wii's marketplace. It's lousy,
really lousy, compared to the newer versions. Don't ruin great memories, they
belong in the past for a reason.

~~~
judk
Wow that is exactly the game I thought about buying yesterday. Even with a
proper (non-wiimote) controller?

I wonder how much is the games not holding up, and how much is adults not
liking games.

When I watch people playing Halo 14 or whatever, it doesn't look fun at all.

~~~
hisham_hm
Just play Mario Kart Wii.

I had an equivalent experience by trying the original Mario Kart in a SNES
emulator recently. The experience of playing the SNES version back then was
the same as playing the Wii version now; playing the SNES version now it feels
too crude.

------
devindotcom
Hoping they get the Atari 400/800 in there soon. Most of my early console
memories are from there.

Plenty of games didn't work for me on the 2600, though... Star Raiders
wouldn't start, others wouldn't load, etc... definitely a work in progress.
Nice to be able to just click and play, though.

------
BrandonMarc
Post could use a better title:

"Archive.org now lets you play pre-Nintendo video games from your browser"

... at least, I assume that's what's new here.

~~~
azakai
Yes, this basically lets you run classic game consoles in modern browsers,
through emulation. The physical consoles are in many cases extremely hard to
find, so emulation is the only practical option to relive them, and emulating
them in browsers is the best way to make it accessible to as many people as
possible.

This is done via JSMESS (
[http://jsmess.textfiles.com/](http://jsmess.textfiles.com/) ), a port of the
MESS emulator (which can emulate many old machines) to JavaScript using
Emscripten. JSMESS has been around for a while, the most recent news being
announced here is a new set of classic game consoles that have just been
ported.

Very cool that the Internet Archive is doing this, otherwise these machines
that played a significant part of many people's childhoods would remain only
in their memories.

------
pmcpinto
I love this one:
[https://archive.org/details/Summer_Games_1987_Atari_NTSC](https://archive.org/details/Summer_Games_1987_Atari_NTSC)

------
joubert
I want to play Big Top!

